# Brambleberry FO



## Knights Pride (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello Guys;
Can anyone tell me how much FO they use PPO for Brambleberry FO. I have only used there OMH and I love their oils, it seems much richer than Natures Garden. With Natures Garden I normally use 1oz PP. I ordered couple new scents from BBerry but just wandering how much to use PP. Buy the way I only make goats milk soaps, don't know if that makes a difference.
Thanks
Char


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Every fragrance oil is different, so you don't really adjust for the company as much as the oil. You'll just have to experiment and see what you like.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

Also, Brambleberry has a fragrance calculator, it's located under Resources on the bottom right hand corner of their home page. I've used it (as long as the fragrance you want is listed), and it's a great help.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

Oops - LEFT hand corner - sorry!


----------

